# Schwarze Schmiede



## Thomyxii (16. März 2007)

Hallo,

ich wollte mal fragen, ob es eine schwarze Schmiede gibt wo man ohne groß rumgehaue hinkommt.
Und wenn nicht wo in brt die schwarze Schmiede ist. Vor der ini in der ini und wo genau.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus

mfg

Thomy


----------



## b1ubb (16. März 2007)

schwarze schmiede ist in BRD aber in der instanz wenn ich mich jetzt nicht ganz teusche

ist aber ziemlich schwer dort hinzukommen ... also schwer, damals mit lvl 55 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wenn du 2 70er dabei hast wird es sicherlich ein kinderspiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thomyxii (16. März 2007)

Hi,

so ein blödsinn, dann nimmt man den  Beruf Verzauberkunst.  Mit Fähigkeitstufe 264  muss man feststellen um die sachen herzustellen muss man immer eine Gruppe mitnehmen um an die schwarze Schmiede zu kommen.
Toll alles umsonst.

mfg

Thomy


----------



## Nimbrod (16. März 2007)

ne abkürzung zu schwarzen schmiede zum schmieden?

brd rein -> tür inks nehmen -> tür rechts nehmen -> tür links nehmen -> rechts die treppe hoch -> vor der arena ballustrade links halten -> gnome/zwerge hauen rechte fenster raus springen und bis zur großen brücke -> div. zwerge/gnome und elementare hauen -> lord incendius hauen und looten -> dunkeleisen zu barren schmieden (sowei fertig willst du noch verhütten? dann weiter machen, wenn das O der ring ist wo incendius ist must du in die richtung springen wo der i punkt ist) iO springen (halt rechts nach unten !achtung in der lava sind feuereles!) -> links an der wand entlang bis zu einem vorsrpung -> feuele pullen und killen -> zur insel mit den 4 elementaren hüpfen (fr-resi ist da ganz nützlich) -> 4 eles killen -> unter der brücke zum mc eingange (da wo mc q gemacht wird) durch gehen -> 1 ele auf den weg killen -> dahinter zum verhüttungsoffen gehen. FERTIG! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ursli (16. März 2007)

> Toll alles umsonst.



Stimmt doch nicht, sind lediglich ein paar Rezepte wo du die schwarze Schmiede brauchst. Ich war auch noch nie dort, (zum schmieden) obwohl ich mir sogar die Rezepte mit Dunkeleisen gekauft hatte. 

Mittlerweile Schmiedeskill auf 346.

PS. Bei Verzauberung musst du dafür nach Uldaman.....


----------



## Thomyxii (16. März 2007)

Ursli schrieb:


> Stimmt doch nicht, sind lediglich ein paar Rezepte wo du die schwarze Schmiede brauchst. Ich war auch noch nie dort, (zum schmieden) obwohl ich mir sogar die Rezepte mit Dunkeleisen gekauft hatte.
> 
> Mittlerweile Schmiedeskill auf 346.
> 
> PS. Bei Verzauberung musst du dafür nach Uldaman.....



Hi,

das Uldaman weist ich danke das schaffe ich auch alleine durch den Hintereingang, aber das die schwarze Schmiede so schwer zu erreichen ist ist sehr ärgerlich.

mfg

Thomy


----------

